#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  POLL: Best Formula Milk for Babies 6-12 months

## yencortes

I need inputs of different formula milk for babies 6-12 months. Naglibog mn gud ko kay daghan jud kaayo feedbacks. Please vote and kung pwede sad state your opinion para maka tabang pud. Thanks Istoryans  :Smiley: 

P.S. please refrain from suggesting breastmilk kay nangita ko ug options for formula milk only. ty.

----------


## reginakrys

ang gi recommend sa pedia pangsupplement namo is promil gold.. galing lang dli jud kaayo gnahan akong baby, mga less than 2 oz ra imnon a day.. so karon mgtry mig change.. progress gold ang gi recommend pero ambot, feel nako same2x rman na sila.. hehe. vote lang kos promil gold kay mao man gi recommend..

----------


## Wynna

S26 for my baby from 0-6 months, then Promil Gold from 6-12 months  :Smiley: So far So good!  :Smiley:

----------


## yencortes

hi istoryans  :Smiley:  need more inputs please. currently we're givingmy baby Promil. But i plan on buying promil gold after mahurot iya milk ron. But gnahan sad ko mu try para sa akong baby ug Gain. which is better in terms of brain development?

----------


## didi_tsai

> S26 for my baby from 0-6 months, then Promil Gold from 6-12 months So far So good!



si unsa na s26 imuha? plain or gold?

----------


## mrs.najera

the best for babay is ur breast milk

----------


## havaianatic01

NAN para sakoa ky mao man ginainom sakoa baby  :Smiley: )

----------


## Mr.Rodriguez

promil gogogo pro breastfeeding the best!

----------


## reginakrys

> the best for babay is ur breast milk


ehh.. not reading instructions sa TS ohh.. haha.




> P.S. please refrain from suggesting breastmilk kay nangita ko ug options for formula milk only. ty.

----------


## yencortes

mao jud.. haha..


well, i tried promil gold and gain (good thing my baby is not choosy), and so far i prefer Gain. Nabantayan mn gud nako na mas higher cya ug nitritional content compared to promil gold especially sa brain development(dha,aa,choline and taurine). and mas lesser cya ug 20 pesos mn siguro.  :Smiley:

----------


## Htennek

ako baby choosy kaaU, mo inom at first sa formula then nxt day dili na. unsa best way para undangon na ug breastmilk ang baby? kay namroblema na to ako asawa kay ganahan ra jud breastmilk imnon sa amo baby.

btw, promil amo gamit ron..

----------


## yencortes

ako baby kay mixed breastfeed and formula up until 3 months, kay pag 4 months di na jud cya gnahan mag bottle. iya ra duwa-duwaan. then pag 6 months nya gipabalik nako ug bottle feed kay nag take mn ko antibiotics for my uti. mao to napugos nalng pud cya kay wa na bya na pili ang bata basta gutumon na.

----------

